# Woohoo Ive set up my etsy store!!!!!



## Lynnz (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh boy excuse the excitement as this is something I have wanted to do for a very long time and today I listed my first two items. I also set up anther online store which is a great site for Aussie Crafters Called madeit
Just type madeit.com into your search engine and wallah........I am Lynnz on madeit
Here is my etsy store if you would like to take a peak......not full of soap YET but I have some lovely creations quietly curing LOL
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Lyn4078  Thanks......big grin........Lyn


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 3, 2010)

lol, Lyn, it's voila in french, wallah = i swear by allah.
Your soaps look amazing, I love the pink one!


----------



## IanT (Feb 3, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> lol, Lyn, it's voila in french, wallah = i swear by allah.
> Your soaps look amazing, I love the pink one!



lol 

very nice job!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooops Voila it is then    hey I just learned a little french.........thanks guys tis probaly silly but I was quite the excited one finally listing on etsy...............better get the pots out as it seems you need to do regular listings to get views as within an hour of posting I was like page six for my first soap!!!!!!


----------



## emilaid (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats!!  looks good!


----------



## doubletake (Sep 18, 2010)

Loooks great!
We have an etsy shop too!
http://www.doubletake09.etsy.com
Some soap, but a lot of other things too![/url]


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2010)

Your soaps are beautiful. I especially liked the one with the Australian clay on which you had stamped a sun symbol.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 19, 2010)

Pretty soaps and I really like your soy candles.


----------



## cwarren (Sep 19, 2010)

CONGRATS ! I wish you Much success


----------



## heyjude (Sep 19, 2010)

You have beautiful, eye catching  products which I'm sure will appeal to many buyers. 

Congrats and best wishes for lots and lots of sales.


----------



## punkflash54 (Sep 21, 2010)

your products look amazing. i added you to my favorites. my name on etsy is atfcandlecreations


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 29, 2010)

Just discovered all these replies and so funny to read back on my 'Announcement' LOL I was excited wasn't I!!!!!!! Thanks for the lovely feedback and I am off to check out your stores as well :0)


----------



## tomara (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nicely done..you should be very successful ;-)


----------

